# Clumsy goat



## Nonsmoker (Jan 17, 2021)

Just wanted to say that I've had very good experience with them. Brought a grinder it was delivered in two days and was very well packed I've had a email checking everything was OK and if I was pleased with my purchase. Top service I'd say.


----------



## OldFruity (Jan 22, 2021)

Quick delivery and smooth experience on my last purchase of scale and accessories.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I spoke to them on the phone and they seemed very pleasant. Their grinder prices are very competitive.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Just made an error on my order with them, I forgot the portafilter forks on my order of a Crono. I put the extra part in as another order and sent an email. A very nice lady was very happy to deal with it, even refunding the delivery price for the second order.

10/10 will use again.


----------

